# New member



## victoria34 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi there - just joined FF today. Have just had my first failed IVF with ICSI. I didn't even get past one week - am supposed to take my pregnancy test on Friday but have had my period since Saturday and its really bad. I just do not understand why it didn't work so definitely and am devastated - I just thought it would work. Does anyone know if being Rhesus negative has a serious impact on conception - if indeed it is connected at all?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Victoria, i'm so sorry that your period has shown up early the same thing happened on my first cycle   it's so hard to take isn't it    still take the pregnancy test on friday hun as some people do bleed when pregnant and you need to be sure

sending you big   

pam xx


----------



## victoria34 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you Pam - i will take the test but I just know - feeling slightly more positive having read some of the messages on FF - this is a really amazing site - i've never done anything like this before in my life! Thank you for your response it is helping to share my thoughts - finally stopped crying after three days so I guess I must be moving on!



saphy75 said:


> Victoria, i'm so sorry that your period has shown up early the same thing happened on my first cycle  it's so hard to take isn't it   still take the pregnancy test on friday hun as some people do bleed when pregnant and you need to be sure
> 
> sending you big
> 
> pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Victoria, i'm pleased you have stopped crying hun. i know you have probably heard this a million times but it does get easier to deal with at times  i had 2 ivf cycles both negatives and although i do get sad about it sometimes i have learnt to deal with it and move on (although i won't lie it does take some time)

pam xx


----------

